# Negative HPT but no AF



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Okay, this one is weird (for me anyway). I don't temp. I wish I could but DS still BF every 2-3 hours at night so temps just aren't reliable for me. I also have very long cycles (32-45 days) so since we aren't using BC (but not trying either), I use ovulation tests (these ones: http://www.babycreation.com/dipstrip_ovulation.html) to track when I ovulate. If I were to get pregnant I want an accurate "due date" so I don't run into the 43 week rule around here for a home birth.

Anyway, I had a clearly positive ovulation test on day 23 (we dtd the day before). I had my typical ovulation pain/cramping that evening so I'm 95% sure I ovulated at that time. This was the same way when I conceived my son--ovulation occurred the same day as the positive test.

We are now on day 37 (14 dpo) and no AF. This is really odd for me. Last month AF showed up 12 dpo. I've never gone more than 14 dpo (I've used ovulation tests quite a bit in the past).

I've been taking HPT for the last few days (20 mIU/ml sensitivity). Still negative as of this morning. Any thoughts? I guess I just have to wait it out but if there's a likely explanation (failure rate of ovulation tests?) then I'd be curious to hear it.


----------



## MRJmama (Mar 18, 2008)

I don't have a whole lot of insight, I just wanted to say I'm in the same boat. Neg tests but no AF yet....


----------



## lindsayjean (Jun 17, 2006)

It could just be that your ovulation test was off (I've been there unfortunately!) and you ovulated later than you thought or had an annovulatory cycle. OR, you could just not be registering on the preg test yet. My mom was pregnant with my twin sister and I and got a whole lot of negative tests so figured she wasn't pregnant.... I guess she actually never even registered on a urine test.

Which of course always makes me think MAYBE I'M STILL PREGNANT when I get BFNs... blah...

Good look to you!!!!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

you can have an LH surge and not ovulate, or have multiple surges in one cycle (ie get a positive test but not ovulate and then have another surge and ovulate later)


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you all for the responses! This is so frustrating. This is the end of day 15 and all day I've been running to the bathroom because I keep feeling like it's starting but still there is nothing.

I was thinking last night after I posted that maybe it's going to just be an early loss (before the hormone levels got high enough to register) and AF will just be late.


----------



## Mama Jay (Sep 21, 2008)

I have the same problem! I am two weeks late and no AF. Every test I take I keep thinking it will turn up positive and it is negative.

Good luck with everything!


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

I had this happen twice- neg hpt's at 14+dpo. One time I was indeed pg, and didn't get a +hpt until 20dpo (I was charting).
The other time it was an ovarian cyst, which are generally harmless and go away on their own (But are really disappointing when you really really want a +hpt!)


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

AF showed up tonight. I'm relieved. Now I can have my beer with no guilt







Maybe next month...

Hope things resolve themselves for you guys too!


----------



## MRJmama (Mar 18, 2008)

HAHA beer guilt!! Mine showed too. AAaaaaaand on to the next one!


----------

